# Meditation



## Patria O Muerte (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone invested any time in meditation practices, whether following any specific Buddhist, Hindu, Zen, etc. doctrine? 

I've been practicing it moderately for a few years, and its an extremely good way to manage stress, and kind of realign yourself when things get crazy or you see your perceptions shifting in an unhealthy way.


----------



## ShotMedic (Apr 29, 2011)

We have been doing Morning yoga sessions for the past month now at our station,  not sure if that falls under meditation, but it definitely gets me motivated and i just feel genuinely good! I was finding my self a little cranky on Day 2 of my 48hr shift but the Yoga helps a lot


----------



## michleboost123 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Meditation: A must include in your routine.*

I really do meditate, as it not only helps me to overcome stress but also helps me to see life through different angle(you can call it a bit crazy). I've been meditating for almost 4 months now, and I can't explain you how much I've gained. I've a lot more patience now and concentration too. All I can say that I'm a different person now...


----------



## Shelley Watson (Sep 5, 2011)

For reducing stress, we need to activate the body’s natural relaxation response rather than taking medication. Meditation helps in practicing relaxation techniques including deep breathing, visualization, meditation, and yoga, or by performing rhythmic exercise, such as running, cycling, or mindful walking. These activities should be fixed in the life naturally to reduce everyday stress and boost energy and mood. Meditation also helps you to stay calm in the face of life’s unexpected events. More information about the importance of meditation in relieving stress is given in the following site. http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/meditation-0505.html


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Nov 25, 2011)

Meditation has been most frequently used method to reduce stress. It doesn't have any side-effects, and is beneficial for health as well.


----------

